# The Ubuntu Forum Community > Ubuntu Official Flavours Support > Hardware > [SOLVED] [14.04] Asus N56JR laptop subwoofer doesn't work

## Swiss_Knight

Hi there,

My newly installed Ubuntu 14.04 doesn't recognize the little sub-woofer that comes with an Asus N56JR laptop.

I've append this line to /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base.conf : options snd-hda-intel model=asus-mode4
but without any success. 

Any help appreciated.

Thanks.

----------


## Burkey

Did you have any luck with this?  I found: http://th0th.me/log/enabling-subwoof...k-on-gnulinux/

but in the comments people say it does not work on N56JR (have not tried it myself), am guessing it is some other pin to connect but am also not sure it works the same with Pule Audio?

----------


## Yellow Pasque

Did you also add the 2.1 mode as described here? http://esausilva.com/2013/05/24/asus...ofer-in-linux/

----------


## Unknown-Master

FINALLY!!!!! After doing some reading and weaving of solutions, I got mine  :Very Happy: 

So ... Who wants subwoofer sound  :Very Happy: ?  It's so freaking totally worth it!

Before starting, please note that these are the *ONLY* steps required.

Install alsa-tools-gui


```
sudo apt-get install alsa-tools-gui
```

Access Jack retasking


```
hdajackretask
```

Select the Realtek ALC663 Codec
Check the "unconnected pins" option

Go down to pin with id: 0x16 and check "override"
Set it to "Internal speaker (LFE)"

This is nicely concealed in the following link on asus for arch

click on "Apply now" 

Don't close jack retasking


Open sound settings to make sure that the mode(*not play sound through*) of your sound is "Analog Surround 4.0 Output" seen in the following




Test your sound! (make sure you're not muted)

If it works, in jack retasking, click on "Install boot override", and you're all set.

please understand that this is a hack, so you can't exactly control the subwoofer sound as a separate channel, though the "Analog output" seems to control this  - or I haven't got that far yet. However, this should at least put your mind at peace, your ears in harmony, and in your friends good books  :Cool:

----------


## slickymaster

Can you please mark your thread as SOLVED so other people searching the forums know that it provides a working solution.

You can do it by scrolling to the top of the thread and look for the Thread Tools menu item on the right of the toolbar, click on this menu item to produce a dropdown menu and then click "Mark this thread as solved".

----------


## neural-p92

WOW
It Worked!!!
Now i don't have to use Windows for hearing a nice subwooferic music  :Very Happy: 
Tnx alot :Smile:

----------

